# General > Recipes >  goat burgers

## willjean

Have a goat burger for a change. They are sage and apple and will be ready Tuesday.
Pm for any more details

----------


## Southern-Gal

Try making them with raw garlic and fresh rosemary paste mixed in before moulding they are eally nice!

----------


## nightspirit

Any info on where i can get goat ?

----------

